# se faire avoir (comme un bleu)



## dabolina

Hola!!

Hay alguien que sepa qué quiere decir "se faire avoir"?

El contexto es el siguiente:

"des circonstances qui vous ont fait reprendre la cigarette et donc des moyens de ne plus 'se faire avoir'".

Creo que se refiere a no recaer en el tabaco, pero no estoy segura.

Gracias por vuestra información!!


----------



## valerie

'se faire avoir' significa: ser engañado. Se trata de una expresión coloquial.

Tu contexto es algo insuficiente para poder intentar una traducción, deberías poner la frase entera


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Hola, 

"Se faire avoir" es algo como pasar un timo, estar estafado. Espero que alguien  pueda decir mejor.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*Se faire avoir*:dejarse engañar/estafar, quedar como un tonto, quedarse con un pamo de narices.


----------



## dabolina

Gracias muchachos, creo que lo tengo perfilado mas o menos


----------



## lyvan

bonjour,

comment se traduirait l'expression *tu m'as bien eu* dans le sens où une personne nous a fais une blague, nous a tendu un piège, et on est tombé dedans?

me has tenido ? ^^

merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- Me la has jugado

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cumeca

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola chicos, 

No tengo contexto de la frase, ya que se trata de una suelta de un trabajo de clase, pero bueno, a ver si me ayudáis a traducir esto:

_Pourvu que l'on nous rembourse effectivement les frais du voyage ! Sinon on se sera fait avoir..._

¡Ojalá que nos rembolsen de un modo efectivo los gastos del viaje! Si no on se sera fait avoir...

No tengo ni idea de cómo traducir esa frase...alguna ayuda??

Gracias


----------



## pickis

"si no se nos habrá engañado/timado" creo que valdría...


----------



## zintya3

Hola, me gustaría saber qué significa esta expresión ya que no logro entenderla:
_Je m'étais fait avoir comme une bleue._
Está haciendo referencia a que le habían dejado con la palabra en la boca. ¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Se faire avoir: dejarse engañar
Comme un(e) bleu(e): como un principiante.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## zintya3

¡GRACIAS, Gévy!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bleu = novato.


----------



## Legdoril

Hola a todos,

Me gustaria saber como se traduzca el siguiente: "Se faire avoir" porque no tengo ningun idea, por seguro, no es: "hacerse tener", me parece tan extraño!

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Legdoril said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo se traduce el siguiente: "Se faire avoir" porque no tengo ninguna idea, pero seguro que no es: "hacerse tener", ¡me parece tan extraño!
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Es "dejarse engañar",

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Encore une possibilité:

Je me suis fait avoir = *me la han pegado*


----------



## Natalie_10

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
On peut aussi dire: Je me suis fait avoir par ma meilleure amie, par exemple? merci!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Natalie_10 said:


> On peut aussi dire: Je me suis fait avoir par ma meilleure amie, par exemple? merci!


Oui, on peut.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Natalie_10

Il faut mettre l'accord? Si c'est une fille qui dit ça il faudrait dire _je me suis faite avoir par ma meilleure amie?_ Merci encore une fois,
Natalie


----------



## Paquita

Natalie_10 said:


> Il faut mettre l'accord?





> *- *le participe  passé* fait suivi d’un infinitif* est quant à lui  *toujours invariable* : _Elle s’est fait refaire le nez. _
> NB : D’après  les _Rectifications de l’orthographe_ de 1990, le participe  _laissé_ peut se comporter de même : _Elles se sont laissé  mourir _;_ Je les ai laissé partir _;



Esta regla y otras aquí: http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#participe


----------



## lunar

Hola:
Está también la expresión "tomar el pelo"

Lunar


----------



## Ulyana

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, cómo se podría traducir "avoir les filles" en la frase siguiente:

*"Sorry, mais vous vous êtes fait avoir les filles"   *

La frase se sitúa en medio de un dialogo sobre las falsificaciones de productos en una conversación de amigas. Capto el sentido en su conjunto, pero no sé cómo expresarlo bien en español... ¿significa algo tipo "_os tan tomado el pelo_"?


Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## puputxo

hola,
tu propuesta me parece buena, también podría ser "os han timado", "os han metido gato por liebre".
de todas maneras espera un poco a ver si te dan más alternativas
saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ulyana:

Tu traducción es adecuada, aunque no hayas logrado recomponer la expresión inicial: se faire avoir (vous vous êtes fait avoir).

Les filles = chicas.

Falta una coma entre ambos trozos de la frase.

He unido tu pregunta al hilo correspondiente, para que puedas ver las distintas opciones propuestas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ellenSanz

je suis tout à fait d'accord, "se faire avoir" c'est "être ecroqué"
exemple:  " Tu a payé ce bracelet en cuivre au prix de l'or! Tu t'es fait avoir..." (te has dejado engañar)
salut


----------



## Mimia2cientos

*¡NUEVA PREGUNTA!*

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de traduire un texte extrait de L'évangile de Jimmy de Didier Van Cauwelaert, "Espionnage". C'est un texte qui a pour thème l'espionnage, une sorte de serie policière, agent double, avec des avocats. J'ai du mal à traduire l'expression "me faire avoir" en espagnol, la phrase en entier c'est :"Je suis. Et je ne veux pas me faire avoir." J'ai traduit ça par: "Soy. Y no quiero que...". Je pense que l'expression "me faire avoir" cache un danger, le personnage ne veut pas se faire avoir dans un piège. J'ai trouvé "se faire" = hacerse mais pas "se faire avoir".

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir.
"Je  suis" du verbe "être " ? Ou du verbe "suivre" ? (ce que l'on dit au poker par exemple )...
Avec le verbe être,  la reponse n'a pas beaucoup de sens...
Que vient-on de lui proposer ? Qui ? Que risque-t-il ?
Pour pouvoir te proposer des réponses valables il faut que nous comprenions la scène.


----------



## Mimia2cientos

Bonjour,
Le contexte de l'histoire est que le personnage principal, Jimmy est en danger donc il fait appel à son avocate pour le défendre. Pour être plus clair je vais reprendre le dialogue quelque lignes au dessus: "-Kim (elle est avocate), il faut que je te parle, mais pas dans ma chambre.
                                                        -Ne t'inquiète pas, je sais me tenir.  
                                                        -Ce n'est pas ça. J'ai peur qu'il ait des micros.
                                                         Elle me regarde perplexe.
                                                         -A ce point là?
                                                         -J'ai besoin que tu me défendes, Kim. 
                                                        -Qu'est- ce que tu as fait?
_*-Rien. Je suis. Et je ne veux pas me faire avoir. (expression à traduire)*_
                                                        -Par qui?
                                                        -La Maison Blanche [...] Il faut que tu négocies pour moi."
Je pense que suis est le "suis" du verbe être car Jimmy ramène tout à sa personne dans le dialogue: "me", "je suis", "moi".
En espérant avoir été plus précise dans la description du contexte.


----------



## jprr

Se faire avoir... se faire piéger :

...no quiero dejarme engañar
... no quiero caer en una trampa
...

Se faire avoir...se faire tromper / dépouiller /arnaquer

No quiero que me engañen / que me estafen

...


----------

